# Remote radiology coder



## Ldwire (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking for a remote radiology coder position.


----------



## kathy5598 (Oct 5, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## azadsinghs@gmail.com (Oct 9, 2012)

*remote radiology coder*

I am intrested for radiology coding.


----------



## Cjallow (Oct 18, 2012)

I am seeking a remote coding position, part time or full time in radiology or pediatric EM as well.


----------

